# Kahr pistols



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have been seriously concidering picking up a Kahr .40 for a ccw weapon, I love the compact size and the option to extend the grip with a larger magazine, I have shot my buddies and they seem to be of good quality. Is there anyone here that would recomend these, or have an opinion otherwise.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a cw9 and its a great little handgun. With some practice, its actually an accurate little gun. There are a lot of reviews out there about people having problems with them, but I've never had a single problem.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I did purchase a Kahr PM9 (3") this past weekend. I absolutly love it as a ccw pistol. I figured the 9mm allows one extra cartridge opposed to the extra power of a .40 was a wash, plus it will be cheaper to practice with. I know what you say by some people no liking them, it takes a while to get used to shooting something so small, but I put about 600 rounds through it so far and after the first few clips you get used to it real fast. I am still not as accurate with it at 25 yards as I am with my glock 19, but still good enough to get the job done, and much more accurate the closer I get. If what they say about most instances where a ccw would be needed is within powder burn range, I should do allright.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Pick up one of the hogue grip sleeves for it and you will like it even more. You have to get the smaller one for it to fit right. I put one on my cw9 and it won't ever come off. It makes the grip feel a bit better and covers the factory grip that tends to chew at the web of your hand after a while. I think they are like $8. http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... ber=654041


----------

